
Want to Nail Your Next Product Launch? Wait Until You Launch - arash_milani
http://blog.drift.com/wait-until-you-launch
======
beat
Really interesting! Announcing a product/feature with a schedule, long before
it's completed (or even started), has caused so many miserable failures.

